# Datenselektion anzeigen



## dieda (13. Nov 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin schon am verzweifeln.

Ich schreibe eine Webanwendung in JSP zur Darstellung von Datensätzen in einer Tabelle.
Die Anzeige bekomme ich hin, nur wie bekomme ich eine Interaktion hin. D.h. es soll angezeigt werden das ein Datensatz ausgewählt wurde, z.B. durch ändern der Hintergrundfarbe einer Zeile.

Ist das ohne JavaScript möglich?

Gruß Dieda


----------



## The_S (14. Nov 2007)

Kommt drauf an ... Weißt du, welcher Datensatz ausgewählt wurde, BEVOR die Seite geladen wird, oder wählt der User einen Datensatz durch was auch immer aus und dieser soll dann markiert werden? Letzteres ist ohne Hilfsmittel wie Ajax oder JavaScript wohl eher nicht möglich. Du könntest einzig die JSP nochmal neu laden und dir die Selektion(en) und Eingabe(n) merken.


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2007)

hmmm schade,

ich hatte gehofft, dass es so etwas wie :hover in HTML gibt

gruß dieda


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2007)

html ist nunmal statisch, die dynamik bringen andere Komponenten ins Spiel.


----------

